
Doctors tell UK authorities Julian Assange 'could die' in jail - k1m
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/11/doctors-uk-authorities-julian-assange-die-jail-191125060147656.html
======
Traster
It seems astonishing to me that the UK authorities let all 60 of these doctors
perform an in depth medical assessment of Assange, but if that's the
conclusion they came to, we should absolutely follow their advice.

>They based their assessment on "harrowing eyewitness accounts" of his October
21 court appearance in London and a November 1 report by Nils Melzer, the
United Nations special rapporteur on torture.

Oh right, so actually these 60 doctors have put their name to a letter despite
having never even spoken to or seen Assange, but instead have decided to just
take a punt. I don't know why wikileaks keep pumping out such dross (I lie, I
know exactly why).

~~~
k1m
Worth noting that Nils Melzer, the UN Special Rapporteur on torture, did visit
Assange. "Melzer was accompanied during his prison visit on 9 May by two
medical experts specialised in examining potential victims of torture and
other ill-treatment."
[https://www.ohchr.org/EN/NewsEvents/Pages/DisplayNews.aspx?N...](https://www.ohchr.org/EN/NewsEvents/Pages/DisplayNews.aspx?NewsID=24665)

You can read the full open letter by the doctors here:
[https://medium.com/@doctors4assange/concerns-of-medical-
doct...](https://medium.com/@doctors4assange/concerns-of-medical-doctors-
about-the-plight-of-mr-julian-assange-ffb09a5dd588)

